# Win 7 auf SSD installieren



## Whatzup (5. Januar 2012)

Erstmal Hallo zusammen, ich hoffe das der Thread hier richtig ist.

Ich habe mir folgenden PC bestellt:

_____________________________________________
Prozessor:Intel Core i7 2600K overcl. 4x 4.5GHz
Mainboard:Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3, Intel Z68
Netzteil:be quiet! System Power 700 Watt (80+)
Gehäuse:MS-Tech Gaming-Tower Raptor
Cooler:Scythe Yasya
RAM Speicher:8GB High-Speed DDR3 PC-1600 (2x 4GB)
Grafikkarte:GeForce GTX570 1280MB (2xDVI, HDMI)
Festplatte:1000GB S-ATA3, 600MB/Sek.
2. Festplatte:60GB SSD (ST TeraDrive) 285/200 MB/s
Laufwerk:BLU-RAY-Player + DVD-Brenner
______________________________________________

Geplant war bzw. ist das ich Win 7 über die SSD laufen lasse, was muss  ich hierbei beachten? (Ich weiß es gibt etliche Threads im Internet,  aber da sagt jeder was anderes und ich Blick da einfach nichtmehr durch,  deswegen hier nochmal die Frage).
Also bis jetzt ist auch noch garnichts drauf installiert.

Ich hoffe hier kann mir weitergeholfen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Whatzup


----------



## qkn (5. Januar 2012)

Eigentlich nichts bis auf AHCI im BIOS aktivieren.

... achja wenn du Windows installierst, klemm vorher alle Platten bis auf die Windows platte vom System ab. Sonst kann es bei späteren Backupversuchen dazu führen das der deine Datenfestplatte mitsichern will.

- qkn


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (5. Januar 2012)

Und eine HDD im rechner haben, SSD = Flashspeicher und flash speicher nix 2 parttionen win7 aber benötigen 2 partitionen  macht nur win 7
ich schwöööör ich hab die OCZ agylity 3 drin 120gb (111Gb formatiert)


----------



## qkn (5. Januar 2012)

byaliar schrieb:


> Und eine HDD im rechner haben, SSD = Flashspeicher und flash speicher nix 2 parttionen win7 aber benötigen 2 partitionen  macht nur win 7
> ich schwöööör ich hab die OCZ agylity 3 drin 120gb (111Gb formatiert)


 
Nein, Windows 7 benötigt keine zwei Festplatten. Und warum sollte er seine Systemfestplatte denn Partitionieren? Er hat doch noch eine HDD für seine Daten. Ausserdem kann man eine SSD genauso wie eine HDD partitionieren.

- qkn


----------



## Sirazyx (5. Januar 2012)

Ich denke er meint die "System-reserviert"-Partition


----------



## Sieben (5. Januar 2012)

Also zwei Forennutzer haben hier je ein wunderbares Tutorial verfasst:

Einmal quantenslipstream speziell Windows 7: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ionieren-installieren-und-erste-schritte.html

und Elementardrache für SSD: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html

Sollten eigentlich alle Fragen beantworten


----------



## qkn (5. Januar 2012)

Sirazyx schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint die "System-reserviert"-Partition


 
Die muss man nicht anlegen, das macht Windows automatisch und auch von der SSD.

- qkn


----------



## Sirazyx (5. Januar 2012)

qkn schrieb:


> Die muss man nicht anlegen, das macht Windows automatisch und auch von der SSD.
> 
> - qkn


 
Das weiß ICH, aber by.. wusste es anscheinend nicht 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/3789-byaliar.html


----------



## Whatzup (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo nochmal  Ich habe jetzt meinen PC bekommen, ein Handbuch ist "Intel Smart Response Technology", hier steht.

1. Installiere eine herkömmliche SATA-Festplatte und ein SSD Laufwerk.
2. Aktiviere den RAID-Modus im BIOS.
*3. Installieren des Betriebssystems und der Treiber auf dem SATA-Laufwerk.*
4. ... aktivieren der Intel Smart Response Technology.

Ich soll die SSD also als Cache für die SATA einsetzen.

Macht das einen Sinn? Ist das System dann noch schneller als wenn ich es nur auf des SSD installieren? Verstehe ich da was falsch? 
Bitte um schnelle Antwort 

LG


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2012)

Das ist alles Blödsinn.
Den SSD Cache kannst du an die Wand nageln, der stört nur, den Kram im Bios abschalten und gut.
Einfach die SSD komplett formatieren und darauf dann Windows installieren, um etwas anderes musst du dich nicht kümmern.


----------



## Whatzup (12. Januar 2012)

Ok, vielen Dank, ist jetzt alles installiert und läuft ganz gut. Ne ganz dumme frage jetzt noch, wo muss ich was einstellen das der absofort jetzt alles auf der HDD Platte speichert?


----------



## aznsteil (12. Januar 2012)

Eigentlich musst du, wie meine Vorredner sagten, den AHCI Modus im Bios aktivieren. Zusätzlich solltest du auf die Defragmentierung deiner SSD verzichten, da dadurch kein Leistungsgewinn erreicht wird, wie bei konventionellen Festplatten. Der Rest an Tipps, den du im Internet findest, ist Spielerei.

Eine dieser "Spielereien" finde ich jedoch sinnvoll: Verlege deinen Download, wenn möglich, auf eine konventionelle Festplatte. Dadurch verringerst du den Schreibvorgänge und erhöhst die Lebenslaufzeit deiner SSD.

Ein gutes Tool um die Lebenserwartung deiner SSD zu beobachten ist "Crystaldiskinfo".

Gruß aznsteil


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2012)

Whatzup schrieb:


> Ok, vielen Dank, ist jetzt alles installiert und läuft ganz gut. Ne ganz dumme frage jetzt noch, wo muss ich was einstellen das der absofort jetzt alles auf der HDD Platte speichert?


 
Du musst nur den Speicherort verändert, das kannst du beim Browser einstellen und die Defragmentierung schaltet sich automatisch ab, sobald Sieben eine SSD findet, da musst du dir keine Gedanken machen.


----------

